# Lowndes County Report



## creekhunter (Oct 16, 2004)

One of my sons and I hunted our farm this morning. I saw nothing and my son saw two does feeding in a food plot, each with a small fawn. He also saw 4-turkeys. He's hunting this afternoon. I've got to go to another son's fraternity party.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 17, 2004)

My son saw two henn turkeys yesterday afternoon, but no deer.

I saw two deer flagging me this morning as I got into the stand, but it was still too dark to see what they were, Then about 10:35 a.m., a young 7-8 point buck walked down the same trail I took to the stand. He actually stepped in my boot tracks and never smelled me. Guys, the rubber boots do work! I passed on the young buck. He will be a nice buck next year.

My son hunting a stand 500-yards away from me saw two does and a 7-pointer, as well as a long beard. He passed on all of his deer. 

So far, we've seen 10-deer, but none we wanted to take.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 18, 2004)

My son and I hunted again this morning. He saw two does and two turkeys. I saw nothing. I must admit I fell asleep a couple of times. When I left my stand, there were fresh tracks over my boot prints! We're hunting again this p.m.

Thermacell has to be one of the best inventioons yet! I couldn't stay in the stand without one. Wal-Mart is sold out, but Fisherman's Paradise in Valdosta has plenty and they are on sale too.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 19, 2004)

*Lowndes County - Still waiting on the big boys!*

Well, we keep going hunting morning and evening, but the big boys have not shown-up yet. We've seen lots of does and small bucks, but no big bucks.  Lots of turkeys and a few ducks are being seen as well. 

Has anyone in South Georgia seen a big buck yet?


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hey Allen*

Well I hunted the first three days and saw seven doe.  But, I have a dog problem.  A Border Collie is running the deer in the pines on the top part of my property!  I saw the dog a couple of months ago.  very clean with no collar.  But, this will not do!!!  

I want to get the address of the guy who invented the Therma cell and send him some Lobsters!!!

The property is still quite wet, and none of my plots have anything growing other than algea.  One plot is covered with sand.....    The deer camera I put out last month had two pictures, and I now realize I put it out the day before Jeanne came through.  The spot I had the camera must have flooded and hence, no deer came down the trail!!!   Unlike your experience, the water did not get my camera.

                    Whitetailer.....


----------



## Hawire (Oct 22, 2004)

I was out at the lease that Michael Lee and I share today and stumbled onto the first scrape of the year for us. I talked to ML today and he didn't see it yesterday when he was down there. The licking branch was still green at the break. Maybe things will start to heat up for us.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 23, 2004)

Well I have been hunting Grandbay, and while I have been told people have found scrapes and rubs, I have yet to see one myself.  I saw 2 on Bow opener but nothing since. On gun openers there was some shooting, and everyone that tagged one seemed to have been deep down in the swamp. I moved some stands back a bit deeper, or as deep as I could with a 12 yr old in tote but have yet to hunt them. Next year I gotta get on a land lease !!!!!!!


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 23, 2004)

*Lowndes Scrape*

My son said he saw a small scrape with fresh pee in it on the edge of a food plot last Tuesday. I have not checked it. I was planning to hunt this morning, but I slept-in.  

Whitetailer, did you plant your plots after Jeanne?


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 23, 2004)

*creekhunter,*

My plots were barren and sand covered when I checked them opening weekend.  I had a mix of seed left over, rape and Arrowleaf Clover form Coopers and some Secret Spot stuff that grew very well earlier and some oats.  I disked three plots with my atv disk and did not even put any weight on it.  The ground was so moist it turned it over very well.   I hear guys asking about scrapes.  I have seen several on my dry areas.   Nor sure whether they are "territorial" or  "rut" scrapes.  But, they are being worked...

I just got home from fishing.   Got some Cobia to cook and gonna break out one lobster tail.   The wife went up to Melbourne to see the son in college....just me and the dog here....

I think the next time i can come up is the 6th of Nov.

                               Whitetailer..........  

WISHING I WAS IN THE WOODS.....GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 23, 2004)

*Nice 8-Point Killed in Lowndes County This Morning!*

Whitetailer:

This is probably going to make you sick, since you are not here hunting. At noon today, I ran into a friend of mine who hunts within a mile of my farm in Lowndes County. He showed me the head of a very nice 8-point he killed at 7:30 a.m. this morning. He killed it while it was working an active scrape on the edge of a food plot and he killed it within 50-yards of his stand. He said the buck almost ran into his stand after he shot it in the shoulder! He said it's neck was very swollen and it was working the scrape in broad daylight. I've yet to see that. 

I've been kicking myself all day for sleeping in this morning.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 23, 2004)

Man I knew I should have gone today, the rut is goin and last weekend is sure to have stirred them all up. Well Maybe I will try tomorrow, the other half has be fixin all the stuff today I have neglected since the begining of bow season. I need to stick one before next week as I will be out of town during the week all of November so Hunting will be tough.  Good luck to all, and Lets keep the the Lowndes county reports going.


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 24, 2004)

*Ihear Ya*

Sounds like it is starting!  According to "Hunting Whitetails By THE Moon" By  Charles Alsheimer, The chase phase of the rut starts ariound Oct. 25th.   Usually the obvious rut on my property is the first two weeks of Nov.  (3rd. to 12th. most recorded activity!)  Hunters moon is the 28th.  I do find relevence especially if the weather is cool.

                       Thanks for the report creek....



                                  Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 25, 2004)

*Scrapes!*

I rode around our food plots yesterday about 2:00 p.m. on my golf cart. There are about five scrapes on the edge of the back food plot that weren't there a week ago. They are getting ready! Come on cold weather!


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 28, 2004)

My son and I hunted Monday evening without seeing anything. I hunted over a food plot Tuesday evening and a young 7 or 8-point buck entered the edge of the food plot at 6:55 p.m. and stood on his hind legs to pull acorns off an oak tree limb. He then ate a little clover and trotted acroos the field and into his bedding area. We've been watching this young buck since opening day. He will be a nice buck next year.  

One the way home that evening at 7:55 p.m., I almost hit a large doe on Val-Del Road that jumped in front of my truck. 

I hunted Wednesday evening and didn't see anything. Man, it's so hot!


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 28, 2004)

*Hope it cools down!!*

Creekhunter,  

Allen, I really wanted to try to come up to hunt for a few days this week, but  I looked at the weather forecast and it seems it will be very warm all week...  No fronts expected..   Also, my fuel pump in my silverado is making a noise.  I put a new fuel filter on it and the noise has quieted, but I sure would not Want to break down on my way hunting!!  To work yes, but not to hunt!!!  Two members are going to be up this weekend, one for the week.   Seen any Buck killed on the road?   That would be a sure sign.  I am hunting the 6th to the 11th.

Good Luck........................Russ


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 28, 2004)

Whitetailer:

No, I haven't seen any deer killed on the road in the last couple of weeks. It's very hot and muggy. I'm going to Palatka, FL this weekend with one of my sons to go fishing, so I won't be hunting any more until next week. There's no sign in site for cooler weather. Take care.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 1, 2004)

*Anyone seeing anything?*

Klow 53 and Whitetailer:

Did either of you hunt this past weekend? I was fishing in Florida. 

It looks like some cooler weather may be coming in this coming weekend!


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 1, 2004)

*Creekhunter,*

I did not get up to hunt.  Yeah, it looks like it will be cooling down some later in the week.  I have been fishing too.  How did you do fishing?  It was great for me one day and crummy today.... Got windy...  I have two guys up on the property this weekend.  Have not heard from anybody.  I will be up Sat through friday...without my son who is first year in college....  It will not be as much fun, but I am gonna hunt hard!!!!

          Talk to ya.........   Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 1, 2004)

*Fishing This Past Weekend*

Whitetailer:

My son and I fished all day Saturday in Lake Crescent and caught only two decent bass. I caught only one on Sunday and it was small. Not very good! We could have done better at home. We got sunburned to top it off!

We would never stay at Georgia Boy's Fish Camp again. We paid $75.00 per night for much less than ideal accomadations. I had to work on the toilet twice. We had to move out of the room we were in Saturday night, because the power company had a loose neutral on the power transformer. Lights got really dim and A.C. went out. Owners were not nice about having to put us into another room. Whe I asked for an extended check-out, so we could shower before a long trip home Sunday p.m., the owner matter-of-factly said "No, you must be checked out by 10:00 a.m.". It's just not what I expected for an enjoyable weekend of fishing. I had fond memories of this camp from 40-years ago. Oh well, things change.

We're going to Florida's Big Lake George next trip.

I know it won't be the same without your hunting buddy. Hope you get a big one this weekend. Let us know what you see and I'll do the same.


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 1, 2004)

*Creekhunter*

Oh boy....Weather and such are things we have to deal with in the outsoors ie:  hunting and fishing.  But, that is too bad about the accommmdations and attitude!   I always feel so bad when my customers have to deal with bad weather, even though  I can not do anything about it. 


  I am so pumped up about gettin in a tree  



Maybe I will get a chance to call when I'm up.

                                 Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Lowndes County*

I hunted Saturday morning from daybreak until about 10:00 a.m. Didn't see any deer, but watched two turkeys for about 15-minutes feeding in front of my stand. It was a beautiful morning for deer hunting, but the deer just didn't cooperate.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 10, 2004)

*Youngest Son Kills First Buck*

My youngest son got into his stand about 5:15 p.m yesterday. At about 5:55 p.m., he killed his first buck. It was a decent size 4-pointer traveling alone. He was happy! He's killed several does, but always missed the bucks he's shot at. This one wasn't so lucky.  

He's looking for at least an 8-pointer now, he says.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 10, 2004)

and who was the happiest?


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 11, 2004)

It was a toss-up!


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 12, 2004)

*Creekhunter*

Hunted Sat. eve (6th) through Thur. morning (11th)  Weather was cool enough.  Saw seven deer for the duration.  One little spike. The rest Doe w/yearlings.  The riverbottom is a mess from the flood.  All the bushes and small green growth is laid over and black.  No tracks or deer sign at all in the river bottom.  The hardwood sloughs are tracked up and a few rubs.  Saw two scrapes that were a couple days old.  There are absolutly no acorns at all...unheard of for this property.  I saw or heard no Turkeys, also unheard of for this lease!!  I was in the stand 45 min to an hour plus before first light.  Twice I had deer walk past me well before light traveling the sloughs.  Deer I saw feeding were browsing on Gum and Maple leaves.  My foodplots That I replanted three weeks ago are growing very well and my stealth cam got some pics of Doe feeding in the early am between 3:00 and 5:00 am.
There certainly was no indication of a rut going on.  The Doe I saw had clean whiteTarsal glands.
Other than that I jumped Deer three times mid day while moving stands or scouting.

                              Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 15, 2004)

*They are starting!*

Whitetailer:

Ditto on no acorns and very little sign of deer in the hardwood bottoms. They seem to like the more dry areas of our farm right now, especially the food plots. 

Saturday Morning: My oldest son and I got in the stands just before daybreak. I had a big buck run by at 6:55 a.m., which I believe was spooked by a stray dog that tried to take-up at our farm. One side of buck's rack had 4 or 5 points. Couldn't see the other side and couldn't get a shot, cause he never slowed down. 

My boy shot and killed a 175-pound, 8-point at 8:47 a.m. It was going after 3-does. My son and I also saw 7-turkeys while loading-up his buck in the truck. 

Saturday Evening: Two of my sons and I went fishing with a friend. Cooler weather came in and we didn't catch anything. Wished we had hunted!

Sunday morning: I saw nothing and my oldest boy saw and let walk two small bucks (4 & 6 points).  

Sunday evening: My youngest son saw several does on one side of his food plot and several bucks on the other side, right at dusk. He shot at the biggest buck and missed. It was about a 200-yard shot. 

Monday morning: Two of us saw nothing. My youngest shot at and missed a healthy 6-point at 225-yards.

My deer processor and taxidermist both said they are seeing signs of the rut starting.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 18, 2004)

I hunted yesterday evening for a few minutes. I didn't get into the stand until 5:25 p.m. and had to be very quite, as a young doe was feeding in the food plot. She looked at me as I climbed the ladder, but either wasn't concerned, or wasn't going to let a man 200-yards away keep her out of the food.

I watched this doe for about 30-minutes (till dark). I then left and almost ran over a big doe on the edge of the highway, 2-miles from my farm. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 18, 2004)

*Creekhunter*

Oh boy, wish I was there!!!   Congrats on the boys buck...

Got issues here at home, and do not know when I can hunt again.

Keep me posted.


                       Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 19, 2004)

Whitetailer: 

Sorry to hear you have issues at home. I think we all do. It's too bad that your's are keeping you away from the deer woods. I hope you get them worked-out. Read my post under Deer Hunting at Woody's. The title is "Have you ever been this scared".

Take care!


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats to your boys ch.  That is a pretty buck laying on the ground.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Gone Fishin. He's pretty proud of it and I am proud for him. We're mounting the head for our hunting lodge.


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 1, 2004)

I hunted the last hour of daylight Monday afternoon and saw one doe in a field at 5:45 p.m.  Activity seems to have slowed down for us. Of course, we haven't hunted much in the last week. 

Good luck!


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 10, 2004)

*Lotta Rain?  Hope Not!!!*

Hey creekhunter, 

I just looked at the radar, and I see a potentially wicked line of showers going across S. Ga.  Did you get slammed? I am hoping the rivers go down plenty.  I am bringing my son to hunt thursday (16th) for five days.  The long range forecast does not indicate any rain thankfully.

When time gets closer I will get back to you for a report.

                     Thanks,   Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 10, 2004)

Whitetailer:

Yep, we've gotten plenty of rain again, not that we needed it!   I haven't been up to my farm since the rain, but the fields were soaked when I was there on Monday, before the rains. There's just no where for the water to go. The ground can't soak it up. We need a few weeks without rain.

Sorry for the bad news. Come hunt the high ground. You may find that it concentrates your deer. As I said in my last post, the deer on my farm don't seem to care for the swampy areas. It may be because of the mosquitos?


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 11, 2004)

*creekhunter*

I figgured as much...  The water was up so much my last trip I could not even get to most of my property.  My son will finish his first semester of college on wed. and he is REALLY looking foreward to gettin in the woods.  We will be there.  I have never found marsh boots for him, as he has a size 15 foot!!    

Oh well, I will expect lots of water.  

      Thanks, Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 11, 2004)

I hunted this morning from before daybreak until 10:00 a.m.  No deer seen. The wind was blowing hard.  

At 7:10 a.m., 14-turkeys flew down into the food plot and I watched them feed until 9:50 a.m. One long beard and 2 or 3 jakes. The rest were hens. 

Gotta go to a Christmas party with the wife this evening, so I can't hunt.


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 14, 2004)

*Creekhunter*

What is this I hear about a little cooler weather?  I will be on the property wed night and hunt thursday through the following tuesday.  I AM HOPING THE RIVER HAS GONE DOWN SOME!!!!!  Let me know.  

Maybe it will be to cold for the dogs to go out and run deer!

         Oh heck, can't wish for everything.

                          Whitetailer.................

PS  Maybe I should bring my ice skates???


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 14, 2004)

*Whitetailer*

Yep, it's 37 degrees as I write this! Going down to 27 tonight and 28 tomorrow night. Thursday and Friday nights will be at the freezing mark.

I haven't been across the Withlocoochee lately. We haven't had any more rain in the last few days. The ground is still soaked though and the creek is high.

Are hunters running dogs on your lease? That's illegal in Berrian.

A friend who has a farm near mine told me his son has seen bucks chasing does the last couple of weeks. He said he saw a massive buck crossing the road from my farm at 10:00 a.m. two weeks ago. 

I went during the last hour yesterday afternoon and saw nothing but turkeys again.  :


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 14, 2004)

*Creekhunter*

NO...... No dogs used to hunt!!!   

They are the nearby farmers dogs.  Two Border collies and two lab mix looking larger dogs.  They are always on my property and chasing deer.  When I drive in my gate the road is sandy and tracks show up good.  The splayed out deer tracks usually have dog tracks right on them.   few weeks ago I was sitting on a plot when four deer ran up and imediately ran off.  I did not know what to think til the next day when I saw the dogs running through the pines next to the plot.

                                 Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 14, 2004)

*Whitetailer*

I don't know the answer to your problem with the dogs. I rode over the Withlacoochee River bridge today and the water is just barely out of the banks. 

Its 47 degrees at 3:09 p.m. and the wind is blowing out of the Northwest at 14-mph.  Coldest day of the year!

Gotta go crank the tractor and put it in the barn, then I may go get in the stand for an hour or so. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 14, 2004)

*creekhunter*

So, your saying the water is down from recent levels?  Man I hope so, I have little to hunt if the water is as high as two weeks ago.

My son is chompin' at the bit to get in the woods.  He has a problem with cold feet in weather like this.  I got him a huge pair of thick socks from Outdoor World.  I think I will give him some nylon liners to wear under the big socks.

Thanks for the reply creek....

Be there tomorrow night about 9:00 pm

                               Whitetailer   Cold face


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 15, 2004)

*Whitetailer*

Yep, it is down some. I haven't been over the Alapaha, so I can't say what it's condition is. 

The sock liners do work. We use them and we feel the difference. 

The weather report has changed some. The low tomorrow night is predicted to be 39. The high Friday should be 61 with an overnight low of 37. 

I hunted the last hour again yesterday and again didn't see any deer. The landowner next to our farm has been digging in the woods with his excavator, so that may be the reason.   

Once again, I saw my 14-turkeys feeding in the food plot. The long beard is on my "hit list" for turkey season.


----------

